# Awful Waffle - Lights but No sound



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Hey Legends!
I've run into some issues when assembling my first Pedal PCB build. From the audio jacks I have the signal from sleeve to sleeve but not tip to tip - any idea on how to find out exactly where the issue lies?


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

jetfeeds said:


> Hey Legends!
> I've run into some issues when assembling my first Pedal PCB build. From the audio jacks I have the signal from sleeve to sleeve but not tip to tip - any idea on how to find out exactly where the issue lies?
> 
> View attachment 23588



So you don't pass sound even in bypass?


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> So you don't pass sound even in bypass?


No sound in bypass. I'm thinking the issue must lie somewhere between the tip to the tip haha (so anywhere really)


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

jetfeeds said:


> No sound in bypass. I'm thinking the issue must lie somewhere between the tip to the tip haha (so anywhere really)



It's your switching circuit then. Check your switch connections and where they land on the board.


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 28, 2022)

I think the bottom row of your switch is wired incorrectly. It looks like it connects to the central pin rather than bottom right. Check it against the build doc.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I think the bottom row of your switch is wired incorrectly. It looks like it connects to the central pin rather than bottom right. Check it against the build doc.



I think he actually has that correct:


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I think the bottom row of your switch is wired incorrectly. It looks like it connects to the central pin rather than bottom right. Check it against the build doc.


Thanks, 


Big Monk said:


> I think he actually has that correct:
> 
> View attachment 23591View attachment 23592


haha beat me to it, was just trying to screen shot the doc. yeah the switch is wired as the diagram specified and the light switches on and off but no sound


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

jetfeeds said:


> Thanks,
> 
> haha beat me to it, was just trying to screen shot the doc. yeah the switch is wired as the diagram specified and the light switches on and off but no sound



Check all your connections. No sound in bypass is either jack or switch related.


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Do you have an audio probe?


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> No sound in bypass is either jack or switch related.


This is not a true bypass circuit.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

spi said:


> This is not a true bypass circuit.



Ah. Let me get a wet paper towel and wipe the egg off my face...


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

spi said:


> Do you have an audio probe?


is that on my multi meter?


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

jetfeeds said:


> is that on my multi meter?


Maybe if you have a fancy one, but unlikely.

If not, you can make one with a few components.  Basically you want to listen to the audio signal at different points in the circuit to see where the signal is breaking.

Audio probe Instructions | PedalPCB Community Forum


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

How does the bypass work in this circuit?





Bottom lugs connected is "On", i.e. LED connected and P1 to ground. 

What is the bypass state then? Ground is lifted and P1 connected to P2. I've never seen this configuration before.


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Just a sanity check here, which IC did you use?


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> How does the bypass work in this circuit?
> 
> View attachment 23593
> 
> ...


Ive never come across this one either


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

spi said:


> Just a sanity check here, which IC did you use?


LM741CN


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> What is the bypass state then? Ground is lifted and P1 connected to P2. I've never seen this configuration before.


Check this for some info:
Tracing Journal: Crowther Hot Cake - Aion FX


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Is there a cover or insulator between the pot under the PCB and the PCB?


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

spi said:


> Is there a cover or insulator between the pot under the PCB and the PCB?


yep I have a rubber cap on the pot under the pcb


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Hey Legends!
I've run into some issues when assembling my first Pedal PCB build. From the audio jacks I have the signal from sleeve to sleeve but not tip to tip - any idea on how to find out exactly where the issue lies?


----------



## spi (Feb 28, 2022)

Check voltages at the IC.
Check soldering for cold joints. 
Double check resistor and other component values.
Follow the steps here:  TUTORIAL - Troubleshooting 101 | PedalPCB Community Forum


----------



## jetfeeds (Feb 28, 2022)

spi said:


> Check voltages at the IC.
> Check soldering for cold joints.
> Double check resistor and other component values.
> Follow the steps here:  TUTORIAL - Troubleshooting 101 | PedalPCB Community Forum


Thanks mate, hopefully it's something easy to fix


----------

